# Polar Lights 1999 Wolfman



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

2 new pics of my tired old wolfman kit using an old "Finlandia" record album as a backdrop. 
It's NOT Photoshop. It's the model and @ 6" behind him is an old record album. All taken in the same frame as a 1-shot photo.

Enjoy!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

"At night when the moon is full, I Photoshop pictures of my models...help me."

Mark McChaney, Jr.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

blah blah wolfsbane blooms bright.......That is great,Excellent work!!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent Job Trevor :thumbsup: This is my favorite Wolfman kit.and the woods of High River make a great backdrop :thumbsup: or is that a photo...either way Great Pictures!!!
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

"The Wolfman of High River"? no, It's a record album cover - "Finlandia".

The problem, I am finding, with the records is that they catch the glare of my two side lights.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah...Glare or flash is always a problem...I try to use natural daylight....still ...Great shots of a super paint job :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Daylight would be nice, but the figure is so close to the camera that daylight wouldn't illuminate his face. That's where I would end up using the cross lights.

I do like my new camera. Lets me get right up and close to the models. I think I'm going to be busy photographing all of them...again!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Trevor sweet job ya did on wolfie:thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Glad you like it Wolfman! I was waiting for your comment!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Great pics of a great paint job! Thanks.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

That record sleeve backdrop works great; I wonder if there any record covers showing woods or trees at night or looking more sinister.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It would have to be on some type of Halloween album or possibly a German one with songs from the Black Forrest. 

It's hard to find these types of record albums because most of them have the artist on it.

Come to think of it Cro-Magnon Man...it would also be a good backdrop for the Dinosaur models.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Daylight would be nice, but the figure is so close to the camera that daylight wouldn't illuminate his face...


Have you tried using a bounce card? I use whatever piece of white paper or cardboard is handy and small enough not to get into the field.

Mark McG.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I tried a plain white piece of paper on one of the lamps, but it still read through. I'll try again later on though.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I tried a plain white piece of paper on one of the lamps, but it still read through...


That would be a diffuser, which spreads the light out so you don't get "hot spots" on your subject. What I'm talking about is a piece of white material that you hold so as to bounce light up into a shadowy area of your subject. Think of those reflectors people used to use to get sunlight under their eyes and chins for an even tan.

For your Wolf Man pics, you would hold a piece of paper, maybe folded in half, with the lower edge resting on his belt buckle. The upper edge would be only high enough to reflect your overhead light into Wolfie's face without the paper creeping into camera range. I hope you're using a tripod because, yes, it can get to be quite a juggling act when you're operating the camera with one hand while holding the bounce card in the other.

The more experienced photogs out there will snort derisively at this, and with good reason, since they'll have reflectors that sit on their own tripods. More power to 'em, but this technique has worked for me. Not to try to highjack your thread, but this photo was lit in just the way I described: http://members.toast.net/blackswampmodelers/WolfFace.75.BMP.

Mark McG.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

A very simple, but still effective, way to provide a backdrop for a model. 

Cool idea, Trevor. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Mark.

I didn't read your comment the first time, but now I know what you mean. I can also do the same "Bounce" with a mirror. Problem is that my "Photo Table" also doubles as my model table, so it's in a LOT of disarray and sometimes getting things to work out isn't that easy. I'll still try it though.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MadCap Romanian said:


> ...Problem is that my "Photo Table" also doubles as my model table, so it's in a LOT of disarray and sometimes getting things to work out isn't that easy...


I feel your pain. Still, you'd never know about the disarry from the quality of your photos. Snap on!

Mark McG.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

MadCap Romanian said:


> It would have to be on some type of Halloween album or possibly a German one with songs from the Black Forrest.
> 
> It's hard to find these types of record albums because most of them have the artist on it.
> 
> Come to think of it Cro-Magnon Man...it would also be a good backdrop for the Dinosaur models.


 
I've tried books, Trevor, but the dinoaur kits have always been too big for the book in the background - the edges of the book, even large coffee table-size books, show in the photos.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

mark said:


> you'd never know about the disarry from the quality of your photos.


It's amazing what a backdrop can cover up! 

@ Cromagnon Man ~ I bought my records from The Salvation Army for $0.25 a piece. I also have an enlarger projector which I also want to try as a backlight on a screen.


----------

